# My Grandson's New House



## Lon (Sep 6, 2015)

My 30 year old grandson & his wife of two years just had this newly built home completed. They just moved in to this three bedroom two 1/2 bath two car garage home with solar. He is a IT guy and has the house wired with every imaginable electronic device and convenience. His mom and dad and me the grandpa had to wait a few years longer to have our first home. He and his wife both have good IT jobs and plan to start a family immediately.  FYI his house payment is $1,700 monthly. My, how times have changed.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 6, 2015)

Very nice home.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2015)

Good for him and congratulations on his new home it's very nice  ...a house like that here would cost twice as much per month ...


----------



## Raven (Sep 6, 2015)

A lovely home Lon for you grandson and his wife and children to come.


----------



## Linda (Sep 6, 2015)

What a beautiful house Lon.  Yes, times have changed and a lot of it for the best.  When you were a little boy you never would have dreamed one of your grandchildren could have such a house at such a young age.  Or at any age, as most of that stuff we never dreamed of when we were kids.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 6, 2015)

Beautiful house Lon, congrats to your grandson.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Very nice home.





hollydolly said:


> Good for him and congratulations on his new home it's very nice  ...a house like that here would cost twice as much per month ...





A home like that would be in the $180,000 bracket.

Here are our children's homes.

.

.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2015)

Lon, it's great your grandson and his wife are doing so well at such a young age. I'm sure you and his parents are very proud.


----------



## Debby (Sep 7, 2015)

In Toronto, a house recently sold for $1,000,000.00 and it is unlivable.  



I'm afraid most peoples 'grandsons' would be out of luck in this neck of the woods!


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2015)

This is a relative's $192,000 house in central Ohio. 4 BR/2.5 BA, huge kitchen and living room, large entertainment area. Built in 1974, 2.5 acres.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 7, 2015)

The peoples house.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 7, 2015)

$77,000 house in same Ohio city as Post #10 but further inside town, 3BR/1.5 BA, built in 1971.


----------

